# Names of cubes in different languages



## DNFphobia (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd like to know what different cubes are called in different languages. 
I'll start with Korean.
22- 2x2
33- 3x3
44- 4x4
55- 5x5 
66- 6x6
77- 7x7
메밍/메가밍크스- megaminx 메밍 is a shorter way of saying 메가밍크스
피밍/피라밍크스- pyraminx 피밍 is a shorter way of saying 피라밍크스
스퀘어 1- square 1
매직- magic 
마매/마스터 매직- master magic 마매 is a shorter way of saying 마스터 매직
클락- Rubik's clock


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 30, 2012)

cool, can you also write the transcribed version (i think that's the right term)? So instead of writing 메밍/메가밍크스 can you also write how you pronounce it?


----------



## DNFphobia (Oct 30, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> cool, can you also write the transcribed version (i think that's the right term)? So instead of writing 메밍/메가밍크스 can you also write how you pronounce it?


 
22- i i 
33- sam sam
44- sa sa
55- o o
66- yuk yuk
77- chil chil
매밍/매가밍크스- me ming/ mega ming ks
피밍/피라밍크스- P ming/ P ra ming ks
스퀘어 1- ss que uh one
매직- me gik
마매/마스터 매직- ma me/ ma ss tuh me gik

I think that these are fairly accurate


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Nov 30, 2012)

Some names in Chinese
2×2:二阶魔方
3×3:三阶魔方
4×4:四阶魔方
5×5:五阶魔方
6×6:六阶魔方
7×7:七阶魔方
3×3OH:三阶单手
3×3FT:三阶脚拧
3×3FM:三阶最少步
3×3Blindfold:三阶盲拧
3×3Multiblindfold:三阶多个盲拧
4×4Blindfold:四阶盲拧
5×5Blindfold:五阶盲拧
Pyraminx:金字塔
Megaminx:五魔方
Clock:魔表
SQ1:SQ1(also SQ1 in Chinese)
Magic:八片魔板
Master Magic:十二片魔板


----------



## dbuck84 (May 27, 2013)

In brazilian portuguese:

2×2: dois por dois
3×3: três por três
4×4: quatro por quatro
5×5: cinco por cinco
6×6: seis por seis
7×7: sete por sete
3×3OH: três por três com uma mão
3×3FT: três por três com os pés
3×3FM: três por três em menos movimentos
3×3Blindfold: três por três vendado
3×3Multiblindfold: três por três multi vendado
4×4Blindfold: quatro por quatro vendado
5×5Blindfold: cinco por cinco vendado
Pyraminx: Pyraminx (they also wrongly say Pyramix)
Megaminx: Megaminx (they also wrongly say Megamix, there were also a TV reporter who said 'mega migs' hahahahahah, she doesn't know a thing)
Clock: Clock
SQ1: Square One
Magic: Magic
Master Magic: Master Magic


----------



## Cubo largo (May 30, 2013)

Italiano
11 uno per uno
2x2 due per due 
33 tre per tre
44 quattro per quattro
55 cinque per cinque
3BLD tre per tre da bendato 
3OH tre per tre con una mano
3WF tre per tre con i piedi


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 30, 2013)

Afrikaans:
2x2 - twee deur twee
3x3 - drie deur drie
4x4 - vier deur vier
5x5 - vyf deur vyf
6x6 - ses deur ses
7x7 - sewe deur sewe
3bld - drie deur drie geblinddoek
4bld - vier deur vier geblinddoek
5bld - vyf deur vyf geblinddoek
Mbld - verskeie geblindoek? 
Feet - drie deur drie met voete
OH - drie deur drie een oorhandig


----------



## pady (May 31, 2013)

In German 
2×2: zwei mal zwei / Zweier
3×3: drei mal drei / Dreier
4×4: vier mal vier / Vierer
5×5: fünf mal fünf / Fünfer
6×6: sechs mal sechs / Sechser
7×7: sieben mal sieben / Siebener
3×3OH: drei mal drei einhändig
3×3FT: drei mal drei mit (den) Füßen
3×3FM: Fewest moves
3×3Blindfold: drei mal drei blind
3×3Multiblindfold: (usually just "multiblind")
4×4Blindfold: vier mal vier blind
5×5Blindfold: fünf mal fünf blind
Pyraminx: Pyraminx
Megaminx: Megaminx
Clock: Clock
SQ1: Square-1


----------



## uesyuu (May 31, 2013)

In Japan
(Hiragana,Kanji,and Alphabet)

2×2: に かける に(ni kakeru ni)
3×3: さん かける さん(san kakeru san)
4×4: よん かける よん(yon kakeru yon)
5×5: ご かける ご(go kakeru go)
6×6: ろく かける ろく(roku kakeru roku)
7×7: なな かける なな(nana kakeru nana)
3×3OH: さん かける さん かたて(3×3片手、san kakeru san katate)
3×3FT: さん かける さん あし(3×3足、san kakeru san ashi)
3×3FM: さいしょうてすう(最少手数、saisyoutesuu)
3×3Blindfold: さん かける さん めかくし(3×3目隠し、san kakeru san mekakushi)
3×3Multiblindfold: さん かける さん ふくすう めかくし(3×3複数目隠し、san kakeru san fukusuu mekakushi)
4×4Blindfold: よん かける よん めかくし(4×4目隠し、yon kakeru yon mekakushi)
5×5Blindfold: ご かける ご めかくし(5×5目隠し、go kakeru go mekakushi)
Pyraminx: ぴらみんくす(piraminkusu)
Megaminx: めがみんくす(megaminkusu)
Clock: くろっく(kurokku)
SQ1: すくえあわん(sukueawan)


----------

